# Pat Flynn Smart Passive Income



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

I've been following this guy for some years. His blog offers great resources, information and podcast about Internet marketing. 

I encourage anyone here with a website or looking to get one to check him out. 

www.smartpassiveincome.com

This is his blog, and he is very transparent when it comes to his online business. So don't worry if he is making money off of you he will say so.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I follow him, very cool guy. You see his Niche Duel? Fast food trucks?!
I downloaded Let Go, just haven't read yet, have you?


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

I been following the Niche Dual. Havent read the book book yet.


----------



## hustonpainting (Jul 8, 2013)

Haven't read the new book yet either, but have been listening to his podcast for the last year or so.


----------



## GreenApple (Oct 22, 2012)

I love Pat Flynn! He and many others Amy Porterfield is pretty good too! She great for Facebook Marketing. Are any of you doing Facebook Marketing?


----------



## PretorPrecise (Dec 28, 2013)

Interesting, I'll have to look into it.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

GreenApple said:


> I love Pat Flynn! He and many others Amy Porterfield is pretty good too! She great for Facebook Marketing. Are any of you doing Facebook Marketing?


 G'day GreenApple Hey great YouTube videos I came across your work a while back I would love to do Murals but I don't have the artistic skills good to have you on PT


----------



## GreenApple (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Ben! Some of my murals don't really require much artistic skill if you can get a hold of an overhead projector and are good with a brush (I'm sure you are)you can do it. Here's exactly what I'm talking about


----------



## MDHpainting (Mar 4, 2014)

This guy is awesome. Listen to his podcasts all the time. Would like it if he came out with some more up to date SEO strategy stuff though.


----------

